# Malt/grain mills?



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

Anyone ever tried using a malt or grain mill to grind coffee? Some of the malt mills use rollers that can be set to 0.1mm/"0.004, though 0.4mm/"0.015 looks more typical. Thinking more for steeped than espresso/drip.


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

I buy the malts ready crushed through the roller mill and there are definately 'fines' but nowhere near the amount compared to coffee through say a maestro+

.

2 kilos of malts might see 50g-60g of ''fines''


----------

